# Castle Rock, CO CCO (The Outlets at Castle Rock)



## ColdNovember (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!!! I recently moved up to Denver and I didn't think that there was a CCO nearby. I've always wondered what stores are at that outlet mall. Have you had the chance to go back recently?


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Castle Rock, CO CCO (Outlets at Castle Rock)*

Drove through on a ski vacation this past week, and here's what I bought:

MAC Roleplay l/s (Racquel Welch Collection)
Flurry Blush
Flush Naked blush (Patternmaker)
3 Pink Lips (Patternmaker)
Gilded White Powerpoint e/p
Luxuriate l/g
Oi! Oi! Oi! l/g
Fuschia croc-embossed pattern medium softsac bag

Also noticed that they had:
Stars N' Rockets e/s
A lot of other blue and bright green e/s (sorry, don't remember)
Dubonnet l/s
Ciao Manhattan l/g
Tailormade face brush set w/bag
Holiday 06 brush set w/bag (cheeks and eyes)
Holiday 06 lipglass & lustreglass set
Holiday 06 Glimmershimmer set
Holiday 06 lip set (don't remember which one, but one left)
Lots of Creamstick lip liners (good selection of neutrals and brights)
Lots of Lip Pencils including Beet, Soar, Lure
Novel Twist Warm Eyes Palette
Novel Twist lip palettes
Novel Twist Warm Pearlizer and Brush set
Good selection of all foundations and powders 
Good selection of Liquid liners (neutrals to brights)
Clear lipglass set (set of 3)
Holiday 05 Nordstrom Face Palette (green case)
Strada Blush
Plum Foolery Blush
Good selection of nude lippies (but don't remember them off the top of my head)

They were pretty well stocked.  Sometimes you walk into a CCO and you can't find lighter or medium foundation shades, LE e/s (like brights), and toned down lippies, but this one was a goldmine.  Plus, if you go during the week, the outlet is not crowded at all.

Not makeup related, but if you are in the Denver/Colorado Springs area and love L.A.M.B. by Gwen Stefani handbags and accessories, the Off Fifth Saks Fifth Avenue outlet at Castle Rock Outlets has a TON of them right now in Rasta, Saddle/Lipstick, Silver, and Leopard.  I ended up getting a purse (Mandeville in Lipstick) and matching wallet while there.  Seriously, this is like the forgotten outlet mall.  It was well stocked and not crowded!  It was a great vacation find!


----------



## miszjenny (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Castle Rock, CO CCO (Outlets at Castle Rock)*

gotta check this store out.


----------



## ZoeKat (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Castle Rock, CO CCO (Outlets at Castle Rock)*

I was there on May 5, and they had a lot of Holiday '07 items and items from Moonbathe. I picked up Firespot e/s and the Royal Assets: Warm Eyes palette.


----------



## katyness (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone been there recently or know when they get their shipments? I'm meeting family around here in a few days so would like to know if it's worth going...


----------



## tmarisco (Jan 17, 2009)

I am going to this CCO TONIGHT! I will post tonight of what I get/what I spot there.


----------



## tmarisco (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, so at the CCO today, there were two MSFs (and lots of each): Warmed and Light Flush.  There was Evening Aura from Neo Sci-Fi, Clair de Lune from Moonbathe, and several other nice eyeshadows (Mulch, Pagan, Star Violet, Post Haste, and about 20 others I can't remember). There were some cream color bases (Shell, Fawn-something, Hush, Luna, a bright red one). TONS of pigments (Entremauve, Dark Soul, Steel Blue, Gold Mode, Pink Pearl, Helium, Fairylight, Sweet Sienna, and about 8 more). As for lip products, there was a nice amount of lipsticks, lipglosses, lipgelees, 2 tendertones, a few tinted lip conditioners (about 5).  Some that stuck out were Wonderstruck, Hollywood Nights, Bateaux, Ensign, a few Chromeglasses, a few Lip Lacquers, and four Dazzleglasses (several of Pleasure Principle, one of Glamour O.D., one of Love Alert, and one of either Ms. Fizz or Funtabulous, I can't remember). 

They had several special release eyeshadow/lip palettes (I THINK the Colorforms  ones, a Fafi quad--the one without the green, some Antiquitease lip sets--there were just too many to remember, sorry). Also, there were several highlight/beauty powders(Belightful, the one from Fafi, some loose bps) and tons of blushes (Emote, Fever....ummm...and about 10 more, along with about 6-7 blushcremes). Also, there was a HUGE range of foundation/powder type stuff. I don't wear MAC foundation, so I didn't really pay attention. There were some face care products, moisturizers, and some fix+, I think. Tons of fragrances, brush sets, bags. They had some basic brushes for cheap (the 217, 224, 242, 239, some lip brushes, contour/powder brushes). 

The last things I can remember were paint pots (Rubenesque, Otherworldly, Pharoah, Rollickin', Greenstroke, Artifact?, Girl Friendly, Quite Natural, Perky, and a beige I can't remember) and fluidlines (Sweet Sage, Jadeye, Delphic, Uppity, Blacktrack). 

OH! And a huge collection of nail lacquers. 

Somehow, I managed to drag myself out of there with only one blush (Emote), and one paint pot (Rollickin'). 

Woo!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmmm...now I'm debating whether to head to this one or the one the one up near Loveland on my way home.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately? I am thinking of going.


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Me!!  I've been up there twice in the last month. 

I'm new to MAC and I've gotten several items there to jump-start my collection!  

Last time I was up there, they had a bunch of MAC foundation and powder items, and a bunch of makeup remover and primer and stuff - I wasn't paying much attention to that, other than the eye and lip makeup remover.  They had Perky and Rollickin' paintpots, Delphic and Uppity fluidliner, a bunch of holiday 2008 items (pigment sets, palettes, brush sets, etc), a lot of nail polish, Hollywood Nights lipstick, at least six colors of Tendertones, and a bunch of eyeshadow and pigments.  That's all I can really remember off the top of my head, but if you can name something specific, it might jog my memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, except for the eyeshadows that I bought - I got Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Warm Chill, Solar White, and Shore Leave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and Backlit 3D Glass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was also very bad and talked my MIL into buying around $70 in various lip glosses and lipsticks and lip pencils.  I am a total shopping enabler!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to add: If I remember right, they also had several blushes, some Fafi powders, and at least half a dozen pigments.  There were a pretty good selection of lipsticks, lipglosses, and lip pencils, too.  There were also some quads - a Fafi quad, and several others.  They had the Cool Twist palette, too.


----------



## chococat5 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all,

   Is there any MSFs at this CCO? Or Smoke'n'Diamond e/s? PLMK Thanks!


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 13, 2009)

This CCO is amazing!  Best one I've been to yet! 

IIRC, I got:
Blondes Gold pig
Museum Bronze pig
Cocomotion pig
Redhead MSF
Eversun blush
S&D e/s
VGV l/g

I know I bought more, but I just can't remember exactly right now.  Fantastic CCO, definitely worth a trip!

BTW, I went on July 3rd, 2009.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 27, 2009)

Sooo I just went to this CCO yesterday (it is MUCH better than the outlets in Loveland, I live about an hour away from each and went to the Loveland one last time. It sucked.) They have a TON of McQueen stuff right now. I got the Pharaoh paint pot and Pagan e/s (I've been wanting these for awhile) and I also got a Rollickin Paint pot (they had Otherworldly too but I thought Rollickin was prettier). 
I also got:
Uppity Fluidline
Top Hat e/s
Mink & Sable e/s 
Blue Flame e/s
Gulf Stream e/s

They had soooo many LE items from past collections I wanted to buy them ALL! I love this CCO.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 10, 2009)

Anybody been here lately?  I'm heading down to Denver this weekend, and my friend and I don't have plans and I figured the outlets could be fun to swing down to... so I'm just curious as to what's there!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 30, 2010)

Just went here, lots of good stuff. I noticd all the heatherette lip colors with the exception of melrose mood and starlet kiss, they had alot of the collection with the bright orange packaging (forget the name), cremesheen lip glass like 3 shades partial to pink, boy bait and something else...also had the collection i think its called syle warriors, with tribal looking packaging and leopard boxes. I noticed freckletone l/s, a hello kitty powder, fafi powder, sorry i never notice names ! Also have alot of 3d lipglasses(with the holographic silver lids), and some of thoe mixed lipglasses half glitter half cream, i think i saw a few dazzle glasses too. So overall, really good selection!


----------



## moonstone620 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chococat5* 

 
_Hi all,

   Is there any MSFs at this CCO? Or Smoke'n'Diamond e/s? PLMK Thanks!_

 
Hi, I have a friend who lives near this CCO and this weekend she got me a Graphic Garden palette plus she mentioned they had Smoke and Diamonds!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonstone620* 

 
_Hi, I have a friend who lives near this CCO and this weekend she got me a Graphic Garden palette plus she mentioned they had Smoke and Diamonds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they have a lot of MSFs!

Brunette, Blonde, Perfect Topping, Light Flush, etc.
I also scored an Azalea Ombre blush
Also they had some HK stuff and even some Heatherette lippies...
Lots of Starflash, people!


----------



## blurpleberry (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_I also scored an Azalea Ombre blush_

 
oh, lucky! 


do you remember which msfs?


----------



## treasuremymac (May 5, 2015)

Has anyone been lately? I'll be in the area soon and may go to the outlets.


----------



## lumaday (Aug 4, 2015)

I checked out this one today but pretty quickly since I was technically working at the time.  They had a pretty good MAC stock.  They still had some RiRi bronzers and eye palettes, Pander Me matte lipstick, some Osbourne palettes and cheek items, Archie's Girls blush, RHPS palettes, and Toledo mascara. They also had a lipstick (the lightest one) and blush (orange/coral) from the Wash & Dry collection.  Nothing from Julia Petit or GBV.

  I didn't buy anything since I was pressed for time and I like to read reviews before purchasing most makeup items. I'd like to go back when I have more time and after I get matched for MAC foundation (I haven't tried it yet but I want to).  They had a lot of foundations and powders but having no idea what 'NC___" I am I didn't pick any up.


----------

